# Amber is gone



## Emma&Tilly

oh Im so sorry, I am in tears here. She knew she was so loved, it sounds like a very peaceful passing. Sleep soundly sweet Amber x


----------



## vrocco1

That is so sad. My deepest sympathies to you.


----------



## Maggies mom

Im so sorry for you loss.... It is never easy.... Amber knew she was love and brought great joy to you and your husband


----------



## Kzwicker

I am so sad to hear that. I have many tears for you now :-(


----------



## Pointgold

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## LibertyME

So sorry....


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I'm very sorry to her this. Poor girl....at least she was in her daddy's arms and loving it. My prayers and thoughts go out to you.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave her the greatest loving last gift you could by easing her passing in the arms of her daddy. She knew how much you all loved her. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## HovawartMom

I'm so sorry for yr and yr family loss!.She was,obviously,well loved.


----------



## Finn's Fan

I'm so sorry that your girl has gone to the Bridge. I hope it gives you comfort that she was surrounded by those she loved and who loved her and that her passing was peaceful at home. Godspeed, Amber...


----------



## Merlins mom

I'm so sorry about Amber. Being surrounded by her family and her daddy that she loved and who loved her must have brought her great comfort as she made her way to the bridge. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Celeigh

Poor baby. I'm so sorry!


----------



## fostermom

Oh, I am so sorry. It sounds like she died with lots of love around her. Many tears here for Amber and for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Amber. My prayers will continue for her and your whole family. How blessed you were to have her, and how blessed she was to have known the love of your family..... she'll be watching over you always.


----------



## EddieME

My thoughts are with you, your husband and your family tonight.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

So sorry for your loss of your sweet girl Amber. She obviously was very loved by your family and I'm glad you both got to hold her in the end. Thinking of your family tonight.


----------



## riddle03

I am so sorry for your loss we have two golden's ourselves. And i wouldn't know what to do if we lost ours. Have fun playing at the bridge


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

My condolences on the loss of your sweet and beautiful girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Very sorry to hear the news of Ambers passing. My condolences to you.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry for your loss, but how wonderful that she was able to pass with the people she loved around her.


----------



## Hali's Mom

So sorry to hear of her passing. Glad she crossed in the arms of her family and that you didn't have to make the decision for her. It is very hard to do. Wish I had the opportunity with my 2. It is a very hard choice even if it is for the best. Hugs to you and your family as I know the tears will flow. ((((()))))


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh I am so sorry! I know nothing can make you feel better at this moment but Godspeed Amber.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I am so so sorry that you lost your dear girl so young. What a beautiful thing tho... that you were able to get her loved ones with her before she went. (((HUGS))) to your entire family... my deepest sympathies!


----------



## Mersee

So sorry Julie. I was there a little over 2 years ago. You can always take comfort in how great a home you gave her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Amber. How wonderful that she passed to the Bridge in the arms of those she most loved, and who love her. Godspeed, sweet girl. Heaven now has another bright star.


----------



## threegoldengirls

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Amber was lucky to have you and your husband and family with her. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Oh, I am soooo sorry. I have been thinking about Amber and was scared to find this post one day. I happy, however, that she was home, where she was loved, and your husband was able to make it home for her. Rest in peace, sweet Amber.


----------



## mackenziesdad

So sorry...glad to hear she went surrounded by family.


----------



## mainegirl

I am so sorry that Amber has gone to the bridge. She must have felt so much love at the time and to know she is waiting for you and her daddy in perfect health. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## desilu

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's very hard to say goodbye when we love them so dearly.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom

Please accept my deepest sympathies. It's a comfort, I'm sure, that she died in her Daddy's arms.

Peace


----------



## Big Mamoo

My deepest sympathy to your family.


----------



## hgatesy

I'm so sorry for your loss. It was obvious she was well loved, and I'm thankful that you're husband made it home in time to say goodbye. That probably meant a lot to them both. Please know you are being thought about very much during this difficult time.


----------



## Thor's Mom

My condolences. It sounds like she was surrounded by love. You're in our prayers.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I am so sorry to hear that she has passed, but glad to hear that you all got to be there with her. I bet that made her very happy.


----------



## Swanolck

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have been reading the updates with tears in my eyes. Please know that she isn't in any pain now and is playing at the bridge.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I am so sorry for your loss of Amber. she was a good strong girl...glad Daddy was home to give he a hug to cross the bridge...and it was so fantastic of your folks to be there too. You cared for her the very best one could...life just hands us cards and we have to play the hand.

Be at Peace Amber and Family. Feel free to talk here and share thoughts over the next days, week, months & years...


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl! Its never easy but I think its a little better on the mind knowing what a peaceful passing she had. She died as she lived ---- loved and in the arms of her favorite people. Fly free sweet Amber! She will always live on in your heart and will always be beside you --- just on silent paws

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jenny Wren

Oh Julie. I am so sorry. 

You gave your pup and your family the ultimate gift of a good passing. Please accept our condolences. And know that we are here when you want to talk. Peace...


----------



## Heidi36oh

I'm so sorry for you're loss, prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Hudson

Tears fill my eyes- my deepest sympathy to you and your family - God Speed your beautiful Amber to the bridge. RIP Dear Amber


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for the loss of Amber. She was well loved and knew how much she meant to you and your husband. She is in a better place now and will be playing with all of our pups until you can be together again. Also she will still be with you in her pictures and your memories. She will be your guardian angel and watch out for you and if and when you get a new dog, she will guide him or her. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Judi

videochicke said:


> She left this world at 5:15pm today. I called my husband at work around noon. I asked if he could get out of work early. He said he would try. He did. And Amber died at home in the arms of her favorite person in the world, her daddy. He got her last wag. One week and one day after the phone call with the bad news from the vet. My parents were here too when she died. She wagged her tail when they came over today. She adored them. The end just came so fast. Nothing was different toady. But somehow, I knew she would be gone before my husband's usual 6pm arrival. I don't know how, but I knew. And I knew that as much as she loved me, she was daddy's girl. And she wanted him. And his touch was the last thing she felt.


I am so sorry for your pain. May good memories help you.
If there is an afterlife, perhaps you Amber will meet my Amber.
Take care.


----------



## sharlin

Amber was surrounded by those that meant the most to her. She will reside in your heart and soul forever until you meet her at the Bridge. My deepest sympathies to you and your family. Godspeed Sweet Amber.


----------



## lgnutah

We feel for you in your loss
Cheryl and Brooks


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you!!


----------



## Dslats

Julie & family,

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Amber. her memories will live with you forever. thinking of your family tonight and saying a prayer for you all. run free amber.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Sending you hugs and loving thoughts. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## jm2319

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Amber. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## timm

that's heartbreaking.. so sorry to you


----------



## MelissaH

I am so sorry. May you find comfort in knowing that you gave her the best life that anyone could. She is now free of pain and will forever live in your hearts and memories.


----------



## crnp2001

*I'm so sorry...*

Julie~

I have read your previous thread and kept up with the situation with Amber. We lost our Amber unexpectedly almost two years ago...it brought back painful memories, so I did not write at that time.

Please accept my deepest sympathy for your loss. I am glad that you did not have to actively take measures to end her suffering, but you gave her the greatest gift of all, which was being there when she passed to the Rainbow Bridge. I was not able to be there for my own Amber when she passed (after surgery), and I will always regret it.

It does get a bit easier with time...but it takes a lot of time to heal. My own healing started when we got Honey.

Be well and prayers go out for all of you~

~Kim~


----------



## mylissyk

My very deepest sympathies. Knowing it was coming does not make it any easier. I am thankful her daddy did come home in time to say goodbye. I can tell she has left a legacy of love for your entire family. There is a story about a little boy who says he knows why dogs have short lives, it's because they already know how to love other people. They are here to teach us, Amber did her job well.

Sweet peace beautiful girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## 3 goldens

I know being in the arms of one she loved helped her so much. My 12 year golden boy Buck died in my arms back in May with me telling him how much i loved him. How thankful i was that he went hearing my voice, feeling my hugs.

I am so sorry your had to lose your girl at such a young age. But how precious those years are to you, memories will always live in your mind and she will live in your heart.


----------



## super_nova

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Amber......


----------



## AndyFarmer

I'm so sorry for Amber. It is so hard to deal with a loss of such of loved one. You obviously loved this dog deeply as you kept us aware of her path. Please know we all feel for your loss and what you are going through....


----------



## wagondog

Please know that you and Amber are in our thoughts. Remember that the grief that comes with the death of a loved dog is a celebration of their life. Try to be as happy as she is right now, pain free and romping with her new friends.
Be strong
Wagondog


----------



## rebeccadam

Julie, 
Our deepest sympathies for your loss. Take comfort in the wonderful times that you shared with Amber, and the love that you gave and received from her.
Our prayers are with you.


----------



## RickGibbs

I'm so sorry to hear too. Our thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## davebeech

So very sorry to hear the sad news about Amber, she will remain your heart forever.


----------



## McSwede

I am deeply saddened to hear about your loss. Sweet Amber's spirit will remain with you and your Husband forever.

You are in our thoughts at this difficult time.

~Jackie


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am sorry that the end did come. However with your intuition of her last day you made it the best possible way for her to exit this world and to cross over. The love you and your family gave her was there until the very end and she can now rest in peace.


----------



## Penny'smom

I'm so sorry for your loss.

(((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Bud Man Bell

God speed sweet Amber.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Charlie06

So sorry for your loss.......


----------



## arcane

Julie
I am deeply sorry for your loss...may you take comfort in knowing that Amber is at peace. I am glad your husband was with her when she passed and all her loved ones around her...she was very much loved...I hope you can one day open your heart to another golden furrbaby...thinking of you...Heather


----------



## shannon

Very Sorry !


----------



## Angel_Kody

Oh Julie...I just got to log on for a moment and looked right away for an update on Amber. My heart sank when I saw your post and I am in tears for you and your sweet girl now as I type this. I am so very sorry that she is gone. I am glad that she was surrounded by love and made her passing peacefully. Please continue to post here when you can. Sharing stories and pictures of Amber will help you heal and honor her memory. We are here to help you through this difficult time. I will send up a little prayer to my angel Kody to comfort your girl as she arrives at the Bridge. Remember that she will never be far from you as she will live forever in your heart.

Godspeed sweet Angel Amber....Godspeed sweet girl.......


----------



## monomer

Though it is sad that Amber has died, I am very glad her misery and suffering has finally ended. Since I too had a dog with renal failure I was only too keenly aware of the increasing degree of suffering that a dog in that condition must have endured as the end approaches... In our case, we could only manage to allow two days of this before calling an end to it... seems maybe your Amber was a much stronger dog (or maybe just very stoic).

In any case, Amber's pain is gone now and that is the up-side to this tragic end. Now the grieving starts... just know this, it does get better in time.


----------



## goldensmum

Words never seem enough, but i can only say how very sorry i am to hear that you have lost your beloved Amber. In time you will take comfort that she was with the people who loved her the most, and that she took that final decision away from you thus sparing you. Her memories will be buried deep within your heart and you will take them out when you are ready and treasure the, forever.

Sleep softly sweet Amber - whilst your mummy and daddy live, you shall not die.


----------



## AtticusJordie

I really can't add anything more than what has been said already.

We are so, so, sorry for your loss. If and when we lose one of our Golden kids--I sincerely hope we'll be able to say good-bye holding them in our arms--as you were able to do.

Condolences to you and your family; remember all of the good times you had with Amber and keep them close to your heart.

SJ


----------



## Jo Ellen

> If and when we lose one of our Golden kids--I sincerely hope we'll be able to say good-bye holding them in our arms


That really is the best we can hope for in times like this. Julie, you've been blessed with such a beautiful moment, as painful as it is, I know. You will find much comfort in this in the days, months, years to come.

I'm so sorry. Peace is my wish for you now.

:heartbeat


----------



## AmbikaGR

It just seems so unfair when they are so so young. My heart aches for you, your husband and your family. Rest well sweet Amber, rest well.


----------



## goldenshasta

I am so sorry. This is alway so hard!!! My heart goes out to you and your hubby.I will light a candle for all of you.


----------



## Taz Monkey

I am so sorry...


----------



## Tuckman

My condolences to you and your family
Mike


----------



## videochicke

I still cannot believe any of this happened. I feel dazed. Like somehow I am going to wake up and this was all some kind of bad dream.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I know what you mean...we lost our Elliot at almost 15 ...this Wednesday will be 5 years...I still think about him all the time and find myself crying for him. It took us almost 3 years to decide to get another Golden...Tailer, he is a great joy and will never replace our Elliot...but the Joy of having another Golden in our Lives make it all worth while...

Hope you can find Peace and Always Remember Your Beautiful Amber Girl...I will.


----------



## Dslats

videochicke said:


> I still cannot believe any of this happened. I feel dazed. Like somehow I am going to wake up and this was all some kind of bad dream.


 Julie,
I understand how you are feeling right now. seems as no words are going to help you either but as time goes on it will. I lost my forever golden miller 2 1/2 years ago and I still cry. as time goes on it does get a little easier but always remember you had some wonderful times with her. her memories will always be with you. I'm so glad you came back here. maybe someday when you are ready you can share some more of Amber's life with us. she was a beautiful girl.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Carraig

I am so sorry Julie. I recently lost the last of my three senior Goldens, unexpectedly to a stomach blockage. I had no idea how lonely it would be without them. So I chose to honor all they meant to me by adopting a rescue, and giving them the life that my own dogs had.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Oh Julie, I'm so terribly sorry! I wish there was something I could say...

Amber was such a beautiful girl and she was taken from you much too soon. I know it's a small consolation right now, but try to take some comfort in the fact that she's at peace. She's not suffering. Focusing on that was the only thing that got me through it when I had to put my Cooper to sleep. 
You'll have some rough days, weeks and months ahead of you, but know that you're not alone. Others have been through it and understand how hard it is and how much it hurts.


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry to hear of Amber. Our thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## videochicke

My husband just came home from work. Today was the first day ever he was not greeted by the wag of a tail since we had Amber. He walked in the door and I burst into tears. Even on the day she died, she wagged when he walked in the door. The cold snap we had here has made burying the poor thing a multi day project. All the dirt he dug before her death froze solid.


----------



## mylissyk

Moments like those will be hard for a while. I still automatically put my feet out to step over my senior girl, she passed in Nov., but she was always laying next to my desk chair and I would have to step over her to stand up. New Year's Eve I opened my mouth to ask my husband to bring her inside so the fireworks wouldn't scare her, then I remembered. In time your memories will be sweet instead of bittersweet. You love her well, she is still with you in your heart.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

There will be many moments like that in the days and weeks to come. The "firsts" are always the hardest and there will probably be times when you feel completely lost because she isn't there. They become such a part of our everyday lives, of every single little routine we have. As much as we know that, I don't think it truly hits us until they're gone and we have to deal with this huge void. After we lost Cooper, there were so many times when mom and I just stopped and looked at each other like 'Well, what are we supposed to do now?' Without him at the center of our routines, we didn't know what to do with ourselves. 
Those kind of moments do pass, but I can't say that it doesn't still hurt. It's been 5 1/2 months for us and there are still some pretty bad days when I just miss him so much and can't shake it. 
I think everyone copes with it differently. All I can say is, allow yourself time to grieve and to cope with it in any way that you feel you need to.


----------



## Whill381

Julie, I've read all the post about Amber over the past couple weeks and I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy. I see you are going to bury her, so I thought this poem was fitting... (though, it can apply to any urn for our creamated loved ones too...)
This poem reminds me of my Sienna who we lost in September. Any little "whisper" I feel or hear, I like to believe it's her. I hope you feel Amber around too.

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there; I did not die.


----------



## gandalfluvgolden

I am sorry. I read Amber's story after she left. She is walking in another beautiful world now. I light a candle for her last night. VC, feel better.


----------



## jcasks

My tears are covering the keyboard. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ladybank

*Darra will be gone today*

I am so sorry and can understand your grief. Today we have had to make the painful decision that our beautiful 13 year old retriever is to be put to sleep. My teenage son and daughter are so distraught - we are losing our faithful companion and loyal friend. i am in tears as I write this. our 14 year old retriever can sense that something is wrong with his pal. Thank you for sharing your grief - it helps that others can understand what is happening


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh ladybank! I am so sorry to hear that you Darra will have to cross the bridge! It happens in all our lives and it is never easy to say goodbye to a sweet and loving friend. I truly believe that you will see Darra again. Until that time I pray that you fly free sweet Darra.Play with the other bridge babies until you see your human friends again. May Darra always walk beside you on silent paws

Hugs,
Jazzys Mom


----------



## arcane

I too understand your sorrow....losing Fallon this past Nov in the prime of her life has devastated our family...I snuggle her babies every day and shed many tears in their furr...I feel SO fortunate to have them, but at times the ache I feel is almost unbearable...I know I shall never truly get "over" her loss...but each day gets a tad easier and the tears a bit less....remember the good times, and try to think of her with joy vs sorrow.....((((hugs))))


----------



## videochicke

ladybank said:


> I am so sorry and can understand your grief. Today we have had to make the painful decision that our beautiful 13 year old retriever is to be put to sleep. My teenage son and daughter are so distraught - we are losing our faithful companion and loyal friend. I am in tears as I write this. our 14 year old retriever can sense that something is wrong with his pal. Thank you for sharing your grief - it helps that others can understand what is happening


That is such a a painful decision to have to make. I am so sorry you have to lose what really is a member of your family. I dreaded having to make that decision and was very relieved Amber died at home. I never had a dog before. Was always afraid of what the end would be like. Having a dog was way better than I thought it would be. And as a result, the loss has been harder than I imagined too. ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) to you and your family.


----------



## goldengirl71

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Prayers and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Michelle4

I am so sorry.


----------

